# Renting in Italy



## linzstock (Aug 14, 2015)

We are thinking of retiring to Italy and are visiting Puglia in May. If we like the area we are then hoping to sell our property and rent for up to a year so we can find the right place to buy. It seems that this is pretty difficult, with long term rentals meaning several years or having to pay high rents for short term ie holiday lets. Does anyone have any advice as we don't want to rush into buying without making sure?

Thanks,

linzstock


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

There is a contract that goes up to 18 months. If the landlord wants to rent the place you could ask for that. 

contratto transitorio ask about that.


----------



## linzstock (Aug 14, 2015)

NickZ said:


> There is a contract that goes up to 18 months. If the landlord wants to rent the place you could ask for that.
> 
> contratto transitorio ask about that.


thanks for the suggestion, very helpful
linzstock


----------

